# Polytrol - Plastic, GRP & Metal Colour Restorer



## My2Cents (Jan 15, 2009)

*Polytrol - Plastic, GRP & Metal Colour Restorer - stunning results*

this stuff is probably one of the best restorers I have ever tried, it costs very little and goes a loooooong way.

Owatrols product Polytrol

Did everything plastic exteriorwise today, even the tires, and I was just taken aback at the results.

Of course I didn't have my camera with me to show a 50/50 but here's someone else's.










This pic was taken 5 months AFTER application;


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

where from and how muchy


----------



## My2Cents (Jan 15, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> where from and how muchy


Stockists

Mail order

500ml £11.99


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks

sounds like it might be worth a try


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Polytrol is simply amazing! It last ages


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

so does it leave a coating as such ? can it be scratched off once dry ?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Kris1986 said:


> Polytrol is simply amazing! It last ages


any tips for use? will it work on rubber window seals?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

reminds me of G techniq C1 which does the same


----------



## My2Cents (Jan 15, 2009)

*Application method*

APPLICATION
• The surface must be clean, free from grease
and always dry.
• POLYTROL® should not be applied on hot
surfaces, in direct sunlight or on large areas.
This is to avoid uncontrolled drying.
• Apply plenty of POLYTROL® with a soft brush.
Make sure the oil is evenly distributed on
the whole surface. Move the oil from less
absorbing to more absorbing areas if the
surface is not absorbing evenly.
• Remove all product after 5-10 min if the
surface is not dry. Use a paper towel or rag
that does not leave fluff. After drying, a second
application may help obtain a better result.
• Polish gently to obtain a shinier surface.

USAGE
• Renews gelcoat and plastic on for example
car bumpers, boats, garden furniture etc.
• Regenerates stone, marble, tiles, slates,
terracotta etc.
• Restores the lustre on aluminium, chrome,
bronze, brass and other metals.
• Gives back the glow to paint and varnishes.

PROPERTIES
• POLYTROL® gives a new glow and returns
the colour to surfaces deteriorated by
weather.
• Penetrates deeply without creating a film,
no risk of peeling.
• Returns the original appearance immediately.
• Long lasting result.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

My2Cents said:


> Stockists
> 
> Mail order
> 
> 500ml £11.99


shame the posty is so dear on a small can


----------

